# Why is my picture not showing ?



## jdrussell (18 Aug 2010)

Hi,

I have added a picture to my profile. It shows fine on my blog, but not on my forum posts. It does however show on my forum posts when I am viewing from my iPhone.

Any ideas ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Arch (21 Aug 2010)

I _think_ you need to add an *avatar* to have it show up on your posts. I think it's an oddity of the software that a profile pic shows up on phones, instead of the avatar.

If you add the same pic as an avatar (do it via your profile page), then it'll come up with your posts...

I think. Give it a try?


----------



## Shaun (22 Aug 2010)

Arch is correct.

It's an anomaly that is supposedly going to be addressed in future updates.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## jdrussell (23 Aug 2010)

Ahh cool, sorted. Thanks guys.


----------

